# News - Emsdetten: stern-Umfrage zum Thema &quot;Killerspiele&quot;



## Administrator (29. November 2006)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,529761


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (29. November 2006)

ist doch klar das so ein Ergebnis rauskommt nach dieser medienhetze der letzten Tage/Wochen bzw der permanenten hetze gegen pc spiele. Da wird seitens der Medien gelogen das sich die Balken biegen ("Bei CS muß man schulmädchen töten etc...") um den Leuten vorzugaukeln "he die welt ist absolut ok, an allem übel sind nur "killerspiele" schuld". Das ist absolut unwürdig für eine "Demokratie" .Das ist die leute künstlich und wissentlich manipuliert und mit haarsträubenden Lügen bombardiert bis sie es im endeffekt glauben und dafür sind obwohl alles auf Lügenpropaganda basiert...... ich könnte


----------



## Sackerl (29. November 2006)

Ich frage mich wie die so ein Verbot durchsetzen wollen, denn alles was verboten ist würde auch (teilweise drastische) Strafen mit sich ziehen. Mit einem Schlag wäre dann eine ganze Generation kriminalisiert. Ich glaube kaum, dass sich das durchsetzen liese.


----------



## major-dutch (29. November 2006)

Ich finde das Umfrageerbnis auch alles andere als representativ. Die meisten Leute sind doch mit Sicherheit durch die verzerrte Medienberichterstattung fuer ein Verbot. Ich finde es einfach traurig.
Sollte das Verbot wirklich umgesetzt werden, dann muesste man auch anfangen Horrorfilme und dergleichen zu verbieten.

Es ist jetzt an den Spielern zunaechst mal im Familien- und Freundeskreis fuer adaequate Aufklaerung zu sorgen.   --md


----------



## Heidabolleli (29. November 2006)

In dem Zusammenhang möchte ich einfach mal auf die (enormen) wirtschaftlichen Einbußen hinweißen, dei gegebenenfalls auf die Konzerne und Einzelhandel zukommen würde!!!
Allerdings kommt es noch darauf an was nun wirklich alles unter "Killerspiele" fällt.

Ich glaube kaum dass die Regierung solche Einschränkungen in Kauf nehmen würde nur um einen geringen Prozentsatz an Jugendlichen oder sogar Erwachsenen vor dem dem Einfluss zu schützen.


----------



## March20 (29. November 2006)

major-dutch am 29.11.2006 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das Umfrageerbnis auch alles andere als representativ. Die meisten Leute sind doch mit Sicherheit durch die verzerrte Medienberichterstattung fuer ein Verbot. Ich finde es einfach traurig.
> Sollte das Verbot wirklich umgesetzt werden, dann muesste man auch anfangen Horrorfilme und dergleichen zu verbieten.   --md




nicht nur horrorfilme.

was heutzutage ständig durch die nachrichten geistert (verstümmelte leichen, mord und totschlag, vergewaltigung,) ist auch nicht mehr schön.

wo man hinschaut herrscht die gewalt. kein wunder dass die heutige jugend anders mit gewalt umgeht als die menschen früher.
wenn gewalt und brutalität so wie es aussieht zum täglichen leben gehört, stumpft man irgendwann mal ab.

im grunde ist es das selbe als würde ich jeden tag durch einen leichten stromschlag geweckt. nach einer gewissen zeit würde mich das nicht mehr wirklich kümmern (wenn die dosierung gleich bleibt)



und wegen der medienhetze:

war es nicht immer schon so dass "nachdenken" leichter ist als selbstdenken? das liegt in der natürlichen dummheit der menschlichen rasse.

betrachtet man das ganze mal historisch ist es ein wunder dass es die menschheit überhaupt noch gibt auf erden. kein anderes wesen ist so von sich selbst eingenommen und auf der anderen seite so dermaßen unselbständig wie wir.

naja. in ein paar jahren werden wir sehen wohin es die spitze der evolution geschafft hat wenn alles verstrahlt und abgebaut ist und uns die ameisen und kakerlaken auslachen weil die noch leben.


Verbot von Killerspielen?!?!? ich wünsche ihnen viel spaß. ich darf zwar am PC keine Egoshooter zocken aber in einen Schießverein eintreten selbst wenn ich einen an der Klatsche habe, dass jedoch so gut verbergen kann das niemand etwas merkt.

Auf das die Welt schnell untergehen möge


----------



## BlackKnight87 (29. November 2006)

major-dutch am 29.11.2006 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das Umfrageerbnis auch alles andere als representativ. Die meisten Leute sind doch mit Sicherheit durch die verzerrte Medienberichterstattung fuer ein Verbot. Ich finde es einfach traurig.
> Sollte das Verbot wirklich umgesetzt werden, dann muesste man auch anfangen Horrorfilme und dergleichen zu verbieten.
> 
> Es ist jetzt an den Spielern zunaechst mal im Familien- und Freundeskreis fuer adaequate Aufklaerung zu sorgen.   --md



Erstens mal dass und dann tausend Leute....das ist doch lächerlich, und wen haben die überhaupt befragt, Leute aller Altersgruppen oder vorwiegend ältere Menschen?


----------



## MICHI123 (29. November 2006)

Sackhaar am 29.11.2006 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich wie die so ein Verbot durchsetzen wollen, denn alles was verboten ist würde auch (teilweise drastische) Strafen mit sich ziehen. Mit einem Schlag wäre dann eine ganze Generation kriminalisiert. Ich glaube kaum, dass sich das durchsetzen liese.


ja, ich glaub auch nicht dass das klappen würde. Es wurde ja auch schon in vielen Ländern ein komplettes Alkoholverbot versucht durchzusetzen, hat auch nie geklappt. Wenn 10% der bevölkerung solche Games spielen, dann dürfte es für die Behörden schlicht unmöglich sein, die zu verfolgen deswegen...


----------



## mischi007 (29. November 2006)

Bei der Art Berichterstattung bzw. Diskussionsrunden, die im Moment in den Medien laufen, kann man keinesfalls von einem repräsentativen Ergebnis reden. Ich denke das viele der Befragten sich nie mit einem sogenannten Killerspiel beschäftigt haben und durch die sehr einseitige Berichterstattung vieler Medien geblendet sind. Wenn den Leuten immer nur ein falsches un einseitiges Bild der Situation vorhält, kann man ja nicht erwarten, dass die Menschen sich eine angemessene Meinung bilden können und dann kommen eben solche Umfrageergebnisse zu stande.


----------



## mchenry (29. November 2006)

Und wieso gibt es keine Umfragen für das Verbot eines der Brutalsten Bücher über habt. Mit Mord, Totschlag, Kriege, Folter, Hinrichtungen, etc. 

Und nicht zu vergessen die ganzen Greueltaten die im Namen dies Buches in den Letzen 2000 Jahren verübt wurden :



Spoiler



Die Bibel !



Da spricht keiner von !


----------



## Konrad1985 (29. November 2006)

mchenry am 29.11.2006 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieso gibt es keine Umfragen für das Verbot eines der Brutalsten Bücher über habt. Mit Mord, Totschlag, Kriege, Folter, Hinrichtungen, etc.
> 
> Und nicht zu vergessen die ganzen Greueltaten die im Namen dies Buches in den Letzen 2000 Jahren verübt wurden :
> 
> ...



sicherlich gibt es auch brutale bücher, aber der unterschied zum film oder spiel liegt darin, dass man bei film das ganze sieht und sich nicht nur vorstellen muss und beim spiel selber miteingreift. deswegen würde ich das ganze etwas differenzierter betrachten.
zur umfrage: viele menschen, die bei der umfrage mitgemacht haben, sind stark von den medien beeinflusst (egal ob zeitung oder nachrichten). die politiker tun ihr übriges. meiner meinung nach sollte man in den medien, in der erziehung und im internet gewaltig was ändern. da liegt die wurzel begraben


----------



## Dars_Krass (29. November 2006)

Die ganze Diskussion is heuchlerisch. Jeder Soziologe, Historiker und Psychologe sollte wissen, dass der Mensch von Anbeginn an von Gewalt fasziniert war. Deshalb veranstalteten die Römer Gladiatorenkämpfe, wurden im Mittelalter öffentliche Hinrichtungen durchgeführt und sind Boxkämpfe heute riesige Medienereignisse.
Und die Menschen strömen heute wie damals in Massen hin um zuzusehen... Gewalt ist fester bestandteil unserer Gesellschaft und wurde teilweise sogar zum kulturellen Ereignis.

In den Gerichtssendungen vom Nachmittag werden Vergewaltigungen und Totschlag verhandelt, die Abendnachrichten halten mit Begeisterung auf Blutlachen auf dem Asphalt nach Bombenanschlägen und keine Krimiserie um 20.15 kommt ohne eine Folge mit Massenmörder und Nahaufnahmen von seinen Opfern aus.

Alles Gesellschaftlich akzeptiert und keiner, oder zumindest kaum einer macht sich gedanken über die Folgen für Kinder und Jugendliche. Wohlgemerkt ist Fernsehen frei zugänglich für minderjährige.

Das Computerspiel ist ein unbekanntes Medium für schätzungsweise mehr als 70% unserer Bevölkerung. Meistens nicht brutaler oder gewalttätiger als das was wir jeden tag im Fernsehen sehen und für Abendunterhaltung halten, aber: es ist unbekannt und damit unheimlich!

Ablehnung ist die übliche Reaktion vom menschen auf ihm unbekannte dinge, btw. noch so ne sache, die sich bis in die Wurzeln der Menschheitsgeschichte zurückverfolgen lässt.

Ergo: Es ist normal, dass wir gewalttätige Computerspiele spielen, und es ist ebenso normal, dess das Gros der nicht-Zocker dieses ablehnt. Beides absolut menschlich.


----------



## satchmo (29. November 2006)

> Zitat Sebastian Weber (PCGames):
> Dies zeigt, dass ein Großteil der Bürger einem Verbot nicht abgeneigt ist. Wie viele von denen wohl überhaupt je gespielt haben?



Meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz richtig, das zeigt lediglich, dass die Bürger die undifferenzierte sichtweise vieler Massenmedien sowie die polemischen Schnellschüsse der gutbekannten Politiker angenommen haben. 

Dies zeigt mal wieder eindrucksvoll, wie einfach es ist in einer Gesellschaft Angst zu schüren um Verbote durchsetzen zu können!

Letztlich bleibt kein Gewinn an Sicherheit, aber dafür ein großes Stück weniger Freiheit!


----------



## Erynaur (29. November 2006)

Manche Politiker und Journalisten sollten sich mal das Nachmittagsprogramm bei einigen Privatsendern anschauen, ein Anime nach dem anderen, mit Zielgruppe 9 -14 Jahre, wo es nur um Prügeln, Duelle, Dämonen usw geht, das scheint aber alles in Ordnung, obwohl die Grundhaltung gegenüber Gewalt in diesen Animes absolut Pro-Gewalt ist.

In diesem Alter wird einem Kind also von so mancher Sendung vorgemacht, hey Prügeln ist ok! Eine andere Handlung hat sich mir bei diesen Animes bisher nicht wirklich offenbart.

Man sollte also die Kirche im Dorf lassen, solange solcher Schund im Fernsehen läuft ohne Aufschrei irgendwelcher populistischen Politiker, finger Weg vom Verbot...ausserdem sind `Killerspiele` bereits verboten, Politiker sollten mal ihre eigenen Gesetze genauer prüfen.


----------



## farquaharson (29. November 2006)

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Americas Army Spieler. Dennoch bin ich gegen Krieg.

Ich spiele furchtbar gerne Rollenspiele (Pen&Paper und am PC). Dabei werden haufenweise Monster, Menschen und menschenähnliche getötet.

Ich spiele diese Spiele schon seit 2 Jahrzehnten. Dennoch hatte ich bislang noch nicht das Bedürfnis jemanden zu töten.

Hilfe, bin ich anormal, weil ich Fiktion und Realität auseinanderhalten kann?

Das ist wie immer, vor allem in Deutschland, es wird erst reagiert wenn etwas passiert ist, aber dann völlig überzogen und nur an den Symptomen herumkuriert.

Wenn das Interesse ein paar Wochen später wieder nachläßt, werden auch die Reaktionen langsamer und letztendlich bleibt alles beim alten.

Sorry, aber Killerspiele gibt es nicht. Sowenig wie es von Natur aus Kampfhunde gibt. Es liegt nur am Menschen selbst was er daraus macht.

Wenn dem nämlich so wäre, dann müßten in Deutschland Millionen jugendliche und junge erwachsene Killer rumlaufen.


----------



## Bestia1 (29. November 2006)

Erynaur am 29.11.2006 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Manche Politiker und Journalisten sollten sich mal das Nachmittagsprogramm bei einigen Privatsendern anschauen, ein Anime nach dem anderen, mit Zielgruppe 9 -14 Jahre, wo es nur um Prügeln, Duelle, Dämonen usw geht, das scheint aber alles in Ordnung, obwohl die Grundhaltung gegenüber Gewalt in diesen Animes absolut Pro-Gewalt ist.
> 
> In diesem Alter wird einem Kind also von so mancher Sendung vorgemacht, hey Prügeln ist ok! Eine andere Handlung hat sich mir bei diesen Animes bisher nicht wirklich offenbart.
> 
> Man sollte also die Kirche im Dorf lassen, solange solcher Schund im Fernsehen läuft ohne Aufschrei irgendwelcher populistischen Politiker, finger Weg vom Verbot...ausserdem sind `Killerspiele` bereits verboten, Politiker sollten mal ihre eigenen Gesetze genauer prüfen.



Jop da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Aber wenn ihr mich fragt war es doch klar das die "Bürger" dagegen sind, wie sonst sollten sie dieses Verbot durchkriegen wenn alle dagegen sind. Meine Frage ist nun: Es sind 1.007 repräsentativ ausgewählte Bürger gewesen. Und wieviele von denen wurden bezahlt für diese Aussage das sie dafür sind? bestimmt mehr als die Hälfte. Ich weiß man sollte die Kriche im Dorf lassen aber über legt doch mal selbst. (vielleicht waren es ja imaginäre Bürger) HMMM wer weiß


----------



## BlackKnight87 (29. November 2006)

MIt ausnahme der Kampfhunde stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## denkerland (29. November 2006)

satchmo am 29.11.2006 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> > Zitat Sebastian Weber (PCGames):
> > Dies zeigt, dass ein Großteil der Bürger einem Verbot nicht abgeneigt ist. Wie viele von denen wohl überhaupt je gespielt haben?
> 
> 
> ...


Genau! Und Propaganda gebraucht dieselben Mittel.


----------



## Crogrom (29. November 2006)

der killer in emsdetten sollte doch wissen das er die verteilten sprengsatze nich nachm "selbstmord" aktivieren kann.. wie in bf2   ich seh da auch kein zusammenhang.


----------



## Birdy84 (29. November 2006)

Wie wäre es wenn die PC Games mal ne Umfrage machte.

Das Ergebnis würde bestimmt anders aussehen.


----------



## BlackKnight87 (29. November 2006)

denkerland am 29.11.2006 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 29.11.2006 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verbieten wir am besten Versammlungen von mehr als zwei Politikern da dabei nur negatives raus kommt.


----------



## der-blaue-max (29. November 2006)

Machen wir uns nichts vor,
die Politik hat sich ihre Meinung gebildet, und ein großer Teil der Öffentlichkeit auch. Es wird weitere Verschärfungen geben. Diese werden schnell und ohne lange Diskussion kommen, da sich unsere Politiker einig sind. ( Es geht hier nicht um Geld )

Das Einzige was hilft, wäre Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, eine Medienpräsenz der Esportler und vor allem eine allgemeine Intressenvertretung der Spieler.
Durch Esportveranstaltungen und das dortige friedliche miteinander sollte man Werbung für uns machen.

Seit sicher, der nächste Spinner mit einer Axt und einem Nervenzuisammenbruch kommt. Ob wir spielen oder nicht, und dieser wird unserem Sport den Rest geben.

Möglicherweise spielt so ein Verückter ja mal Dame und Schach wie Adolf. Dann wird vieleicht Brettspielen verboten.........................


----------



## marzipanmann (29. November 2006)

ja, verbietet alles, verbietet das rauchen, saufen, Filme, bücher, Sex, spiele, aufs klo gehen, essen und so weiter.. ist alles gefährlich. Wir menschen rennen bald nur noch wie roboter rum.

in diesem sinne


----------



## MRay (29. November 2006)

Erynaur am 29.11.2006 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Alter wird einem Kind also von so mancher Sendung vorgemacht, hey Prügeln ist ok!



In Maßen ist Prügeln auch völlig ok. Nen bisl Kabbelei im Kindergarten hatte doch jeder mal. Zu meiner Kindergartenzeit gabs dabei noch nichmal Privatsender


----------



## Nightmare271 (29. November 2006)

Da fallen mir 2 Zitate von Göbbels ein, die hier sehr gut passen:

"Wenn man genügend Dreck wirft, bleibt immer etwas hängen."
"Ich glaube nur an Statistiken, die ich selbst gefälscht habe."


----------



## Erynaur (29. November 2006)

MRay am 29.11.2006 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Erynaur am 29.11.2006 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es wird aber nichtmal im Ansatz den Kindern die diese Sendugen konsumieren nahegelegt es ohne Prügeln zu versuchen, wobei da natürlich die Eltern genauso in der Pflicht stehen. Ich denke es gibt keinen Freibrief alla, dieses Prügeln ist ok (Kindergarten), aber dieses nicht (Schulhofklopperei inclusive Handymitschnitt).
Prügeln ist meiner Meinung nach eben nicht OK, es ist ein Bestandteil der/unserer Gesellschaft, leider, aber nicht OK!


----------



## MRay (29. November 2006)

Erynaur am 29.11.2006 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> MRay am 29.11.2006 15:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaaa du, natürlich sollte man das Ninja-Daikatana daheim lassen, und die Wurfsterne genauso.   

Kleine Jungs sollten scho ab- und zu ihre Position verteidigen, damit sie als Erwachsene von dieser Erfahrung profitieren können. Mir is als 6 Jähriger sicher nich eingefallen ein konfliktlösendes Gespräch zu suchen*lol*, da möchte man sich doch behaupten und die Mädels beeindrucken. Jetzt is das natürlich anders, aber so in der Entwicklung sollte man sich mal nen bisl ausgetobt haben, find ich.


----------



## brock (29. November 2006)

Nightmare271 am 29.11.2006 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Da fallen mir 2 Zitate von Göbbels ein, die hier sehr gut passen:
> 
> "Wenn man genügend Dreck wirft, bleibt immer etwas hängen."
> "Ich glaube nur an Statistiken, die ich selbst gefälscht habe."



nightmare, ich hab da auch noch ein passendes zittat:

*90% aller Amokläufer spielen Gewaltspiele. 
100% aller Amokläufer essen Brot. Verbietet Brot!!!*

Es wäre auch mal schön in welchen Alters Klassen die umfragen durchgeführt wurden.
Klar kann die Gewalt in Spielen das Fass zum Überlaufen bringen, aber da ist das Fass schon am Überlaufen.

Da mich das thema interessiert verfolge ich dieses auch dementsprechend,
nur die "Killerspiele" würd ich zum ausbrechen eines Amoklaufes max.1-3%geben. Viele rasten aus weil sie schulischen stress haben, der meist von denn Eltern dann noch verstärkt wird.

Naja war nur nen beispiel, um das hier zu diskutieren reichen meine zeichen nett mehr


----------



## Teg_Navanis (29. November 2006)

BlackKnight87 am 29.11.2006 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> major-dutch am 29.11.2006 14:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				mischi007 am 29.11.2006 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Art Berichterstattung bzw. Diskussionsrunden, die im Moment in den Medien laufen, kann man keinesfalls von einem repräsentativen Ergebnis reden. (...)





			
				Birdy84 am 29.11.2006 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es wenn die PC Games mal ne Umfrage machte.
> 
> Das Ergebnis würde bestimmt anders aussehen.



Es mag zwar sein, dass viele Leute, die an der Umfrage beteiligt waren, bezüglich Computerspielen wenig Ahnung hatten, aber hier scheinen einige Leute eine Bildungslücke zu haben, was den Begriff  "repräsentative Umfrage" (oder hier "repräsentative Auswahl") betrifft. 

Es geht hier lediglich darum, dass die Stichprobe ein möglichst genaues Abbild der Gesamtmenge (also der Bürger Deutschlands) sein soll. Dass die öffentliche Meinung stark durch die Medien beeinflusst ist, spielt dabei keine Rolle. Und 1000 zufällig ausgewählte Befragte (in der Regel per Telefonanruf) sind gemäss Usus ausreichend, um die Standardabweichung so tief zu halten, dass die Resultate genau genug sind.

Wer nun die Umfrage in Frage stellt, weil nur alte Leute befragt worden seien oder gar fordert, eine Gegenumfrage mit nur PC-Games-Lesern zu machen, würde mich eigentlich zum Schmunzeln bringen - wenn ich nicht das Gefühl hätte, dass fehlinformierte, aggressive Angriffe der Diskussion und besonders dem Image der PC-Spieler mehr schaden als nützen. Die guten Argumente sollen ja nicht unter einem Haufen Scheinargumenten untergehen...


----------



## picard47 (29. November 2006)

Was ich wirklich beunruhigend finde, ist die Tatsache, dass einem bei solchen Aktionen immer klar wird, wie wenig aussagekräftig unsere Medien sind. Da wir in diesem speziellen Themengebiet umfassende Kenntnisse haben, fällt uns sofort auf, dass teilweise sogar schliicht und ergreifend gelogen wird. Aber wie sieht es bei anderen Themen aus ? Ich glaube nur wenige können von sich behaupten, noch niemals Vorurteile aufgrund einer Medienberichterstattung gehabt zu haben. Was kann man eigentlich noch glauben ?


----------



## Nullbock123 (29. November 2006)

Naja, ob 1000 Leute bei einer Bevölkerung von über 80 Mio (wegen mir lassen wir noch die unter 18 jährigen weg) repräsentativ sind, lass ich jetzt mal dahingestellt...
Und wenn Du das auch noch auf die Altersschichten runterbrechen willst, macht das genauso wenig Sinn, wie diese Umfrage.

Bei "repräsentativ" spricht man, wenn mind. 1% der Grundgesamtheit betrachtet wird, was hier eindeutig zu wenig (das hab ich zumindest in meinem Studium gelernt - damals). Es wurde eine Umfrage gemacht, aber ob diese repräsentativ ist, wage ich doch stark zu bezweifeln. Dazu kommt, dass - wie schon erwähnt - der zeitliche Umstand (sprich gleich nach dem Amoklauf und den zeitglichen Beschuldigungen aus der Politik) sehr schlecht gewählt wurde.


Für mich ist dieses Ergebnis nicht aussagekräftig; um Objektivität war man hier sicher nicht bemüht. Nur um ein schnelles Ergebnis.


----------



## ashura-hades-666 (29. November 2006)

Da merkt man das die Menschen gerne das glauben was ihnen ach so 'seriöse' Medien wie Bild berichten anstatt sich selbst ein Bild zu machen. Das ist doch nur wieder eine Verlagerung der Eigenverantwortung auf jemand der sich kaum wehren kann, in dem Fall halt die Spieleindustrie. 
Mich regt die Ignoranz der Menschen auf. Solche Ausnahem wie in Emsdetten gibts doch kaum und ich glaub auch nicht das irgendein Killerspiel der Auslöser war, das war dann doch eher eine zunehmend erkaltende Geselschaft die natürlich jede Verantwortung abwälzen möchte.  
Jemand der mit seinem Leben zufrieden ist wird doch kaum Amok laufen nur weil er ein bischen CS zockt..


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2006)

Nullbock123 am 29.11.2006 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei "repräsentativ" spricht man, wenn mind. 1% der Grundgesamtheit betrachtet wird, was hier eindeutig zu wenig (das hab ich zumindest in meinem Studium gelernt - damals). .


 das stimmt dann aber nicht ganz...  die nötoge zahl an befragten ist dynamisch. je weniger gdungesamtheit, desto mehr % musst du befragen, je größr die grundgesamtheit, desto weniger musst du befragen. 

du brauchst zB bei nur 100 leuten grundgesamtheit viel mehr als 1%, damit du von den befagten auf die 100 schließen kannst (sonst würdest du ja nur EINEN befragen, der für alle 100 steht...  ) , und bei sehr großen gesamtheiten reichen viel weniger aus. 

das mit 1% ist vielleicht ein ungefährer richtwert für typische befragungssituationen wie zB umfrage an deiner uni mit 20000 studenten, keine ahnung, WIR haben so einen richtwert nie empfohlen bekommen, aber zB wenn du sagen wir mal 3000 leute in D befragst, dann spielt es keine rolle mehr, ob du als grundgesamtheit 30, 40, 80 oder 300Mio hast: die 3000 sind statistisch ausreichend genug, um mit einem kleinen tolleranzbereich repräsentativ zu sein. würdest du statt 3000 direkt 30.000 befragen, dann würde sich das ergebnis nur unwesentlich verschärfen, aber mit sicherheit würden aus zB "70% dafür" nicht pötzlich "50% dafür" werden, eher zB 69% oder 71% statt 70%... 

aber 1000 ist für ganz D wirkilch zu wenig, aber für die gesamtheit der leserschaft des sterns und stern.de ist sie mit sicherheit repräsentativ.


----------



## liewi (29. November 2006)

brock am 29.11.2006 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Nightmare271 am 29.11.2006 15:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu!
Es ist einfach lächerlich die Schuld auf die Computerspiele zu schieben. Jeder 2. Jugendliche - und davon bin ich überzeugt - spielt irgendso ein "Killerspiel". Trotzdem gibt es im Jahr maximal 1 Fall in dem ein Jugendlicher zum Killer wird. Und in diesem 1 Fall ist sicher nicht das Computerspiel schuld. Wie sich dann später bei den Ermittlungen herausstellt gibt es in der Schule irgendwelche Probleme. Könnte mich aber nicht erinnern dass es jemals eine Diskussion darüber gegeben hat, wie man da gegensteuern könnte. Immer hieß es sofort "Killerspiele gehören verboten!" Außerdem sollten sich die Medien wirklich mal mehr Gedanken machen, welche Beiträge sie in den Nachrichten zeigen. Ich glaube es ist viel brutaler wenn man dort verstümmelte Leichen und blutüberströmte Straßen sieht.

Auch die Eltern haben enormen Einfluss auf die Psyche eines Jugendlichen.
Sie erzeugen oft sehr viel Druck und wollen alles verbieten, wenn nicht in der Schule alles klappt. Wie soll man sich denn da noch auf etwas konzentrieren wenn man schon den Ärger im Rücken hat???


----------



## Paulgilbert (29. November 2006)

Laut Statistik ist jeder 4. Mensch Chinese, da müssten doch auch ein paar Chinesische Kollegen unter den Amokläufern sein`!??!?!?


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2006)

Paulgilbert am 29.11.2006 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Statistik ist jeder 4. Mensch Chinese, da müssten doch auch ein paar Chinesische Kollegen unter den Amokläufern sein`!??!?!?



ja, die sind dort halt in der regierung tätig...


----------



## darthwolf68 (29. November 2006)

Nightmare271 am 29.11.2006 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Da fallen mir 2 Zitate von Göbbels ein, die hier sehr gut passen:
> 
> "Wenn man genügend Dreck wirft, bleibt immer etwas hängen."
> "Ich glaube nur an Statistiken, die ich selbst gefälscht habe."



Entschuldige bitte Kollege, aber das Zitat "Ich glaube nur an Statistiken, die ich selbst gefälscht habe" stammt von Winston Churchill!
Sowie:
"Es gibt drei Sorten von Menschen: solche, die sich zu Tode sorgen; solche, die sich zu Tode arbeiten; und solche, die sich zu Tode langweilen."
Und:
"Ein Experte ist ein Mann, der hinterher genau sagen kann, warum seine Prognose nicht gestimmt hat."
Allgemein ist es schön in einer Demokratie zu leben, aber solche Umfragen wie im Artkel beschrieben sind Zeugnisse geistiger Armut und beschwören nur die "gute, alte Tradition" der Hexenverbrennung neu herauf. Die völlige Ignoranz und Inkompetenz sich den wahren Symptomen eines Amoklaufes zu stellen sind genauso erbärmlich wie populistisch.
Ich kann vielleicht damit leben, dass diverse Spiele indiziert werden und ich sie nur unter der Hand aus dem Ausland bekomme, aber eine Zensur (wie in Nazi-Deutschland) oder eine diskremitierende Verallgemeinerung (wie alle Muslime sind Terroristen) ist ein Beispiel für die Unreife des Menschen und seine Unzulänglichkeit sich weiter zu entwickeln.

"Menschen töten Menschen, nicht Waffen! eine Waffe ist nur eine Ausrede und macht das töten leichter. Gefühle töten Menschen, denn nur wer feige oder wütend ist würde Gewalt als Mittel akzeptieren seine Meinung durchzusetzten."


----------



## theSePP (29. November 2006)

Also erstmal hi @ all

Find die Diskussion ebenfalls sehr interessant, irgentwo macht man sich ja auch sein Gedanken drüber, was ist wenn man selbst mal Vater ist. WIe soll man da mit den Kindern umgehen...

Ein Vertriebsverbot ist erstmal sehr kurz gedacht. Besonders im zeiten des aktuellen Breitband Internets (DSL) bringt sowas nur eine sehr geringe Erschwernis bei den Jugendlichen. Wie leicht man illegal Spiele bekommt brauch ich ja wohl keinen hier zu sagen und selbst wenn man kein Internet hat geht man halt zu ner LAN Party oder zu nen Kumpel. Ein Effekt wär natürlich das durch einen ausbleiben Umsatz sich die Unternehmen fragen würden, ob es überhaupt lukrativ ist solche Spiele zu programmiert. In deutsch würde ja sowas dann wohl nicht mehr rauskommen. Ich persönlich bin gegen ein Verbot, wobei ich allerdings für eine Verschärfte begutachtung durch USK und co bin. Einige Spiele sind halt doch für 12 und 16 Jahre noch zu gewahltätig. Erwachsenen sollte man nichts vorschreiben, mit 18 Jahren sollte man genug Medienkompetenz haben um sich für oder gegen etwas entscheiden zu können. 

So nun zu dem Thema: DIE UMFRAGE:

Also ich vermute schon wieder betrug. In diesen Fall vielleicht nicht durch Änderung der Umfrage sondern viel mehr durch eine nicht sehr repräsentative Umfragen. Die haben sich bestimmt morgens (wo anständige Jugendliche in Schule / Uni /  auf Arbeit sind) auf die einkaufsstraße gestellt und hier hauptsächlich ältere Mitmenschen befragt. Die wie es auch schon in den ganzen Diskussionsrunden im TV zusehen war, kaum ahnung von solchen Spielen haben. Unter einer repäsentativen Umfrage würde ich mir vorstellen das sowohl männlein, wie auch weiblichen einer gewissen Altersgruppe befragt werden. Wobei dann auch in diesen Fall wahrscheinlich mehr Verbots antworten kommen, da die Generation 30+ ja die mehrheit ist.

Ich persönlich hoffe stark das der Staat sich nicht durch die Medien beeinflussen lässt und wirklich zu einem Verbot greift. Eine Verschärfung der USK und den Eltern mal wieder bewusst machen, das sie ihre Kinder nicht nur vor den Computerspielen "Parken" können, sollte erstmal genug für die Zukunft sein. Weiterhin muss auf solche Leute wie Sebastian B. mehr geachtet werden. Diese und auch andere Taten können verhindert werden, wenn WIR ALLE nicht nur einfach wegschauen. 

Gruß SePP


----------



## Rag9000 (29. November 2006)

Ach ja eine tolle Umfrage *grins*

Langsam gehen die in der Politik und die Medien mit ihrer Hetze auf den Geist.

Sollen Sie doch alles verbieten. Fast alles würde bei genauer Betrachtung unter Killerspiele fallen... und nicht nur aus den PC-Bereich.
Wenn dann alle Killergames verboten sind, spielen alle weiter und die Nachbarn petzten 
Ich frage mich, was die im Knast wohl über einen Denken würden, wenn die auf die Frage "Warum bist du hier drinnen" die Antwort bekämen " Wegen einem Killerspiel"...

Irgendwie kann ich über dieses leidige Thema nur noch lachen.
Ich werde auf alle Fälle weiter Killerspiele spielen wie z.B. D**m3, Half Pipe, oder auch Fable wo man die Gegner mit nem Schwert umbringt.

Ich hoffe, dass sich alle noch irgendwie einigen. Denn wer weiß, wieviele auf einmal kriminell wären, wenn ein solches Verbot kommen sollte.

cu Rag9000


----------



## Nullbock123 (29. November 2006)

Herbboy am 29.11.2006 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Nullbock123 am 29.11.2006 16:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In diesem Fall hast Du natürlich recht. Ich bin hier von einer typischen Umfrage ausgegangen, wie sie auch vor/ während Wahlen stattfindet.

Ich hoffe nur, dass diese Umfrage von niemandem für seine Hetzkampagnen missbraucht wird. Das ist meine grösste Befürchtung...


----------



## TheMadman (29. November 2006)

Ich seh´s schon kommen: Marihuana wird legal und die Killerspiel-Zocker ziehen sich leichenblass in ihre Stuben zurück, um eines Tages am Rad zu drehen.
Deutschland, deine Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## MrBigX (29. November 2006)

"repräsentativ ausgesucht" sagt doch schon alles...


----------



## python88sw (29. November 2006)

Hey, 
ich habe das Thema Emsdetten von Anfang an verfolgt und ich krieg ne Krise, wenn ich den ganzen Scheiß jeden Tag lese.  
Kaum einen Tag nach dem Amoklauf meldet sich dieser Möchtegern Kanzler Stoiber und will alle Killerspiele verbieten. In Talkshows hacken von nichts ne Ahnung habende, Arbeitslosen TV Unterhalter, auf den Spielen rum ohne Vertreter der Spieler auch nur anzuhören. Und wofür? Klar die brauchen Aufmerksamkeit. Bei den nächsten Wahlen heißt es: Der Stoiber hat sich „für“ unsere Kinder eingesetzt, den wählen wir.“   
Und nun diese tolle Umfrage. Die Leute die sich für ein Verbot ausgesprochen haben sind genau die, die ihre eigenen Kinder nicht erziehen können. Die denen ne menge Taschengeld geben und hoffen, dass sie sie dann in Ruhe lassen.
Jeder Elternteil der sich mit seinem Kind beschäftigt und weiß, dass es ein Killerspiel spielt, wird feststellen, dass es keine Mordgedanken entwickelt, keinen Amoklauf plant und keine Waffen sammelt.
Deshalb: BEVOR IHR DUMMES ZEUG SCHWÄTZT UND EIN VERBOT VON KILLERSPIELEN WOLLT, PACKT EUCH ZUERST AN EURER EIGENE NASE UND *ERZIEHT EURE KINDER RICHTIG*.

Gruß Phython88SW


----------



## TheMastakilla (29. November 2006)

TheMadman am 29.11.2006 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh´s schon kommen: Marihuana wird legal und die Killerspiel-Zocker ziehen sich leichenblass in ihre Stuben zurück, um eines Tages am Rad zu drehen.
> Deutschland, deine Öffentlichkeit.



Nein du siehst das vollkommen falsch. Ich hoffe alle kennen den Film "Demolition Man"?! Nur noch Kinderlieder, kein Sex, kein Gewaltfilme und Spiele.
Pure Utopie oder mögliche Zukunft?? Unsere weltfremden Politiker brauchen immer  einen Sündenbock. man muss seine Daseinsberechtigung ja auch irgendwie der Öffentlichkeit beweisen. Anstatt keinen besonderen Grund für den Amoklauf anzugeben und die Ratlosigkeit "zuzugeben" sinds halt die Killerspiele. Und mal ehrlich "psychlogische Probleme" allein hört sich nicht so toll an wie " Killerspiele sind schuld". Da kaufen doch mehr Leute die Bi*d Zeitung.


----------



## TheMadman (29. November 2006)

TheMastakilla am 29.11.2006 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> TheMadman am 29.11.2006 18:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum darf man in diesem Land eigentlich eine Bild Zeitung kaufen, ohne noch eine "richtige" Zeitung mitzunehmen?


----------



## Dhangoon (29. November 2006)

Hi @all !!

Langsam geht mir diese Diskussion über das Verbot von "Killerspielen" echt auf die Nerven.

Ich fände es einmal mehr als Löblich, wenn unsere lieben Politiker, sich mit dem gleichen Engagement, um das Problem der missbrauchten Kinder in Deutschland kümmern würden.

Es ist fast täglich zu lesen, oder wir sehen es im TV, das einmal wieder ein Kind misshandelt oder sogar getötet wurde, von irgendeinem Vollidioten.

Bis Heute, wurde bzgl. dieses Themas, nicht solch ein Wirbel veranstaltet. WARUM EIGENTLICH NICHT ?????? Warum werden hier nicht mal die Gesetze verschärft ?? Bei anderen Dingen geht das doch auch von heute auf Morgen...

Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass dieses Thema wesentlich Wichtiger ist, als die Diskussion um das Verbot von "Killerspielen". Keine Frage diese Spiele gehören mit Sicherheit nicht in die Hände von unter 18-Jährigen...

Gruss

Dhangoon


----------



## Stefan1981 (29. November 2006)

Dhangoon am 29.11.2006 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @all !!
> 
> Langsam geht mir diese Diskussion über das Verbot von "Killerspielen" echt auf die Nerven.
> 
> ...



Hört sich vll. komisch an aber ich warte irgendwie nur auf den Tag an dem die "Killerspiele" ebenfalls an solch Verhalten von Menschen"tieren" schuld sind.


Wenn ich an den aktuellen Fall  "stephanie" denke, wird mir Schlecht, da wird noch Monatelang verhandelt obwohl geständniss und Beweise genug da sind um den Idioten Lebenslang in den Kanst zu bringen ohne chance auf Haftverkürzung wegen guter Führung, ohne Chance auf Kautionszahlung aber mit Sicherheit auf anschliessende Sicherheitsverwahrung für den Rest seines Lebens.

Wenn man mal sieht das ein Schwerverbrecher der einen Menschen zum Krüppel macht oder Kinder "schändet" vll. 2-4 Jahre bekommt und ein anderer der der mehrfachen Diebstahl begangen hat ohne das eine Schädigung eines Menschen (Körperlich/Seelisch) Teilweise bis zu 5 Jahre bekommt oder der Raubkopierer der wiederholt erwischt wurde ebenfalls bis zu 5 Jahre bekommen kann, da fragt man sich wo wir Leben. 


Das Land kotzt mich echt an un die Politiker so oder so. Warum läuft nicht mal jemand im Bundestag Amok???

Klingt zwar Blöd und soll niemanden dazu Animieren meine Frage aber manchmal wünsche ich mir das einige Politiker einfach aus der Welt verschwinden oder zumindest von der Bildfläche ohne danach noch von irgendjemanden Kohle zu kassieren.


----------



## Teg_Navanis (29. November 2006)

theSePP am 29.11.2006 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> So nun zu dem Thema: DIE UMFRAGE:
> 
> Also ich vermute schon wieder betrug. In diesen Fall vielleicht nicht durch Änderung der Umfrage sondern viel mehr durch eine nicht sehr repräsentative Umfragen. Die haben sich bestimmt morgens (wo anständige Jugendliche in Schule / Uni /  auf Arbeit sind) auf die einkaufsstraße gestellt und hier hauptsächlich ältere Mitmenschen befragt. Die wie es auch schon in den ganzen Diskussionsrunden im TV zusehen war, kaum ahnung von solchen Spielen haben. Unter einer repäsentativen Umfrage würde ich mir vorstellen das sowohl männlein, wie auch weiblichen einer gewissen Altersgruppe befragt werden. Wobei dann auch in diesen Fall wahrscheinlich mehr Verbots antworten kommen, da die Generation 30+ ja die mehrheit ist.



http://www.forsa.de/site/methode.htm

Das Ganze ist eine Umfrage eines externen Auftraggebers, der schon nicht so blöd ist, eine Strassenumfrage für repräsentativ zu halten (ausser natürlich, wenn sich die Statistik explizit auf die Personen bezieht, die um eine bestimmte Uhrzeit in der Stadt rumlaufen). Eine Telefonumfrage bei zufällig gewählten Nummern ist so ziemlich das neutralste, was mit geringem Aufwand machbar ist.

Wenn ihr unbedingt die Methodik der Umfrage kritisieren wollt, dann fragt doch mal, ob die Frage evtl. suggestiv war - allein schon die Begriffe Killerspiele und Gewaltspirale dürften einen grossen Einfluss auf das Antwortsverhalten haben. Und die Fragestellung, ob ein einzelner Faktor für eine Situation mitverantworlich ist, dürfte tendenziell viele ja-Antworten hervorrufen - die Gewichtung kann dann so interpretiert werden, wie der Leser will. 

Ich zweifle aber nicht daran, dass die Umfrage ungefähr stimmt und Computerspiele einen sehr schlechten Ruf in grossen Bereichen der Bevölkerung haben. Hier in den Comments richten sich zu viele nach dem Prinzip "If you don't like the news, attack the messenger, and it will go away."


----------



## Raptor (29. November 2006)

Die Frage ist doch wann diese Studie gemacht wurde, soweit ich weiß wurde sie ein paar Tage nach dem Unglück von Emsdetten erstelle, wie man bei heise.de lesen kann 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/81712

So ist die Umfrage am 23. und 24. November durchgeführt wurden, der Vorfall in Emsdetten war am 20. In den drei bis vier Tagen wurde genug gegen Killerspiele gewettert, die meisten Berichte die ich über solche Spiele gesehen habe waren sehr negativ, was meines Erachtens auch diese Umfrage mit beeinflusst hat. 

@"Killerspiele":
Eine Sache ist finde ich sehr interressant bei dem Vorfall in Emsdetten. Der Täter war schon 18 und somit sowieso berechtigt die angeblichen "Killerspiele" zu kaufen.


----------



## Teslatier (29. November 2006)

major-dutch am 29.11.2006 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das Umfrageerbnis auch alles andere als representativ. Die meisten Leute sind doch mit Sicherheit durch die verzerrte Medienberichterstattung fuer ein Verbot. Ich finde es einfach traurig.
> Sollte das Verbot wirklich umgesetzt werden, dann muesste man auch anfangen Horrorfilme und dergleichen zu verbieten.


Jop, aber bei denen "müsste" man theoretisch als erstes anfangen, wie ich finde. Da wird doch Gewalt und Brutalität 1000x realistischer dargestellt, als in ("Killer-")Spielen.

Also wenn die wirklich alles verbieten sollten, was auch nur im entfentesten brutal oder gewaltverherrlichend sein könnte, dann werd ich auswandern. Die ganze Zensur-Kacke kann man doch nicht mehr ertragen.


----------



## christian345 (29. November 2006)

wenn so wenig leute killerspiele nicht spielen dann ist die wahrscheinlichkeit das so was wie in dieser schule noch mal passiertsehr niedrig. Außerdem 72% sind alte leute die jetzt das erste mal vor dem pc sitzen und eine nachschulung lernkurs für spät einsteiger brauchen! Die anderen sind noch 30-40 jahrige arbeiter die in ihrem leben noch nie spaß hatten. Der Rest sind Jugendliche die 16-20 Jahre sind besteht deutschlands jugend nur aus lauter Psychos Mörder und Verberecher? Meiner meinung ist die Umfrage von der Stern gescheittert für was so ne unmfrage 72% wahren 5 leute und 28% 2 leute! Sinnlos die ganze Aktion!   Wer mir recht gibt soll mir zustimmen!


----------



## christian345 (29. November 2006)

christian345 am 29.11.2006 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn so wenig leute killerspiele nicht spielen dann ist die wahrscheinlichkeit das so was wie in dieser schule noch mal passiertsehr niedrig. Außerdem 72% sind alte leute die jetzt das erste mal vor dem pc sitzen und eine nachschulung lernkurs für spät einsteiger brauchen! Die anderen sind noch 30-40 jahrige arbeiter die in ihrem leben noch nie spaß hatten. Der Rest sind Jugendliche die 16-20 Jahre sind besteht deutschlands jugend nur aus lauter Psychos Mörder und Verberecher? Meiner meinung ist die Umfrage von der Stern gescheittert für was so ne unmfrage 72% wahren 5 leute und 28% 2 leute! Sinnlos die ganze Aktion!   Wer mir recht gibt soll mir zustimmen!


Wenn nicht warens halt 2 leute die 400mal gestimmt haben und 5leute die 600mal gestimmt haben die wurden bestimmt gut bezahlt für das ergebnis


----------



## knaeckebrotdeluxe (29. November 2006)

na ja, immerhin sind 40 % gegen ein Verbot,   
könnte schlimmer sein, hat hier doch jemand als signatur


----------



## CGeiser (29. November 2006)

Ob die Umfrage nun wirklich repräsentativ ist, oder welches die Motivation des Einzelnen war gerade so auf die Fragen zu antworten ist leider nicht sehr relevant. Das Ergebnis wurde in einem grossen Wochenmagazin abgedruckt, vermutlich in entsprechender Aufmachung. Viele, die bis anhin unentschlossen waren, werden sich der vermeintlichen Mehrheit anschliessen.

Interessant wäre ja die Frage, weshalb gerade Ego-Shooter verboten werden sollen und ob es dabei bleiben soll. (Ein Spieleverbot mit einer Diskussion um Schach zu beginnen würde wohl nur  Kopfschütteln hervorrufen, obwohl Osama bin Laden sicher ein Leidenschaftlicher Spieler ist. (Oder von Backgammon)). Die Politik will das ja seit Jahren durchsetzen und sie wird nicht lockerlassen. Wenn's diesmal nichts wird, der nächste der austickt ist mit Sicherheit schon unterwegs. Schliesslich hat das System die Voraussetzungen dafür geschaffen und eine Änderung scheint nicht in Sicht. 

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass all diese hochbezahlten Leute wirklich so engstirnig und undifferenziert sind, wie sie es vorgeben.
Könnte es sein, dass Spieler am PC einfach zuwenig Kaufrausch entwickeln und deshalb von ihren Computern weg in die Konsum- und Eventtempel gelockt werden sollen, oder zumindest vor den Fernseher? Dort lassen sie sich viel besser mit stumpfsinniger Werbung berieseln und die freigewordene Zeit muss ja irgendwie gefüllt werden.


----------



## Worrel (29. November 2006)

Dars_Krass am 29.11.2006 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Die ganze Diskussion is heuchlerisch. Jeder Soziologe, Historiker und Psychologe sollte wissen, dass der Mensch von Anbeginn an von Gewalt fasziniert war. Deshalb veranstalteten die Römer Gladiatorenkämpfe, wurden im Mittelalter öffentliche Hinrichtungen durchgeführt und sind Boxkämpfe heute riesige Medienereignisse.
> Und die Menschen strömen heute wie damals in Massen hin um zuzusehen... Gewalt ist fester bestandteil unserer Gesellschaft und wurde teilweise sogar zum kulturellen Ereignis.
> 
> In den Gerichtssendungen vom Nachmittag werden Vergewaltigungen und Totschlag verhandelt, die Abendnachrichten halten mit Begeisterung auf Blutlachen auf dem Asphalt nach Bombenanschlägen und keine Krimiserie um 20.15 kommt ohne eine Folge mit Massenmörder und Nahaufnahmen von seinen Opfern aus.
> ...


Das ist bei weitem das Sinnvollste und Sachlichste, was zu diesem Thema geschrieben wurde.

Respekt


----------



## DingoRE (30. November 2006)

von mir aus könnten die auch Auto´s Verbieten, denn ich habe keinen Führerschein, und werde mir die letzten Jahre des Fosilen-Treibstoff-Zeitalters auch keinen mehr zulegen!

Nun bin ich mit dieser Meinung Randgruppenangehörig, aber diese Meinung habe ich mir selbst gebildet und mir nicht von Medien diktieren lassen!!!


Echt Arm, ich muss unbedingt die Meinung meines Umfeldes zu "Killerspielen" mal sondieren und korregieren!



MfG DingoRE


----------



## Locutusborg13 (30. November 2006)

Raptor am 29.11.2006 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist doch wann diese Studie gemacht wurde, soweit ich weiß wurde sie ein paar Tage nach dem Unglück von Emsdetten erstelle, wie man bei heise.de lesen kann
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/81712



Na das ist ja interessant:


			
				von Heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> "Killerspiele" sind für zunehmende Gewalt an Schulen mitverantwortlich, denkt laut einer Umfrage die Mehrheit der Bundesbürger. In einer Erhebung des Sozialforschungsinstituts Forsa im Auftrag des Magazins Stern teilen 72 Prozent der 1007 Befragten diese Ansicht.



Man beachte den genauen Wortlaut: "Killerspiele sind für zunehmende Gewalt an Schulen *mit*verantwortlich." -- meiner Meinung nach gibt es keinen Grund, daran zu zweifeln.
Nur: Sie sind nicht der Hauptgrund, denn sonst würden wesentlich mehr Schüler, die solche Spiele spielen, Amok laufen. Die Spielergemeinde bei "Killerspielen" ist gigantisch und wenn dann 2 davon mangelhaft von ihren Eltern erzogen worden sind, um es ihrer eigenen Überzeugung nach verantworten zu können, einen Menschen zu töten, dann liegt der Fehler nicht bei der Computerspielindustrie.

Die Welt ist leider zu "groß" geworden, als dass sich jeder noch seine eigene Meinung bilden kann. Viele Menschen haben von Themen, die gerade diskutiert werden so wenig Ahnung, dass sie sich auf die größte und reisserischte Titelzeile in einem Klatschblatt verlassen. Grund: Es ist einfacher das zu glauben, was einfach klingt. Das Problem: Nichts ist so einfach wie es aussieht. Willkommen im 21Jh. ...


----------



## HerrPenaten (30. November 2006)

mh in österreich hat es nun ja auch seitens der övp einen antrag auf ein solches verbot gegeben. Bei uns denkt die restliche Politik jedoch das ein solches Verbot diese Spiele nur interessanter machen würde (is auch meine Meinung). Wir Österreicher sind euch wohl doch mal einen Schritt voraus, ob ihrs wahr haben wollt oder nicht


----------



## Grugru (30. November 2006)

Guten Morgen!


Wäre es bei diesem "Artikel" nicht sinnvoller gewesen, die gesamte Fragestellung der Stern-Forsa-Umfrage genauer in Augenschein zu nehmen?

Dann wäre vielleicht aufgefallen, dass der stern fragt, ob Killerspiele nicht für etwas verantwortlich sind, *das als Sachverhalt nachweislich nicht stimmt?*



> Weder für die Gewalt an Schulen noch für die Gewalt junger Menschen im öffentlichen Raum sind Zuwächse zu erkennen. […] Anhaltspunkte für eine Brutalisierung junger Menschen sind weder den Justizdaten noch den Erkenntnissen aus Dunkelfeldstudien oder den Meldungen an die Unfallversicherer zu entnehmen. Es zeigt sich vielmehr im Gegenteil, dass in zunehmendem Maße auch weniger schwerwiegende Delikte, die nur geringe Schäden und keine gravierenderen Verletzungen zur Folge hatten, zur Kenntnis der Polizei gelangen.



Das ist ein Zitat aus aus dem aktuellen »Periodischen Sicherheitsbericht« (Seite 354ff.) des Innen- und des Justizministeriums. Die dort getroffenen Aussagen gelten für den Zeitraum von 1998 bis 2005.

Zum Sicherheitsbericht: http://www.bmi.bund.de/cln_012/nn_1...ikationen/PublikationenA-Z/Publikationen.html


DAS erwartet man von Journalisten, kein Abschreiben schlechter Pressemitteilungen!

Für mehr Infos: http://www.d-frag.de


----------



## Schweinepriester (30. November 2006)

Die machen es sich irgendwie ziemlich einfach alle schuld auf sogenante Killerspiele zu schieben wär ja auch viel umständlicher die schuld dem Sozialenumfeld zu zuschieben und es würde auch ein schlechtes Bild auf unsere achso perfekte Geselschaft werfen.

In den 60ern wäre diese Schuld auf Marihuana konsum geschoben worden, in den 80ern waren es Horror Filme die das übel waren und jetzt sind es die Computerspiele...es ist eigentlich immer dasselbe wenn etwas neues da ist  das man nicht versteht wird es gleich als Werk des Teufel bezichtet und als Wurzel allen Übels.

So neben bei erwähnt sind auch schon Leute Amok gelaufen die gar keinen Killerspiele spielten und das gab es auch schon bevor es überhaupt Computer gab...na ja würde mich nicht wundern wenn es irgendwann heisst  so Spiele wie BF1942 oder CoD2 haten Adolf Hitler dazu gebracht den 2ten Weltkrieg anzufangen und Jack the Ripper hatt vermutlich auch zuviel Postal oder Manhunt gezockt.


----------



## Trancemaster (30. November 2006)

Nana - Ihr Ösis seit nicht UNS einen Schritt voraus, sondern eure Politiker sind dank der Höhenluft etwas intelligenter als unsere. Vielleicht sind eure Volks"vertreter" auch nur ein paar Jahre jünger als unsere Riege.


----------



## tuneweb (30. November 2006)

Schweinepriester am 30.11.2006 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Die machen es sich irgendwie ziemlich einfach alle schuld auf sogenante Killerspiele zu schieben wär ja auch viel umständlicher die schuld dem Sozialenumfeld zu zuschieben und es würde auch ein schlechtes Bild auf unsere achso perfekte Geselschaft werfen.
> 
> In den 60ern wäre diese Schuld auf Marihuana konsum geschoben worden, in den 80ern waren es Horror Filme die das übel waren und jetzt sind es die Computerspiele...es ist eigentlich immer dasselbe wenn etwas neues da ist  das man nicht versteht wird es gleich als Werk des Teufel bezichtet und als Wurzel allen Übels.
> 
> So neben bei erwähnt sind auch schon Leute Amok gelaufen die gar keinen Killerspiele spielten und das gab es auch schon bevor es überhaupt Computer gab...na ja würde mich nicht wundern wenn es irgendwann heisst  so Spiele wie BF1942 oder CoD2 haten Adolf Hitler dazu gebracht den 2ten Weltkrieg anzufangen und Jack the Ripper hatt vermutlich auch zuviel Postal oder Manhunt gezockt.




Ich persönlich kann es aber auch gar nicht nachvollziehen, warum 
- viele (sogar fast alle) Jugendliche und junge Erwachsene sowas von "doof herumlabern" und man hat hier das Gefühl, dass sie es auch gar nicht anders wollen. Warum tun die das. Im Grüppchen benehmen sie sich wie unintelligente Wesen die nur ***, saufen, und cool sein im Kopf haben, mit ner Portion Matsch. ...ist doch kein Wunder, dass viele die Einstellung haben, dass es die "Killergames" sind, unter Anderem.

Weitere Punkte sind die Konsumsachen. Unsere Konsumwelt schafft es ja so gut, jedem Deppen einen Vertrag von sonst was anzudrehen, hinter jeder Glasscheibe stehen sogenannte "noch die dagewesene Super-unschlagbar-Angebote". Kaufen, kein Geld mehr, Schulden, und erst "danach" sehen die Boys&Girls ein, dass sie es nicht doch nicht hätten leisten können. Nächster Punkt:

- Hauptsache mit dabei sein (Klamotten, MP3-Player, etc. weitere brauch ich gar nicht erst aufzählen). --> Das ist kein Problem der Gesellschaft oder die der Politik oder des Sozialmanagements. Sondern das ist ein fach nur das Problem jedes einzelnen.

- Die Agressivität der einzelnen von denen ich spreche läscht schon gar nicht mehr zu wünschen übrig. Wir Deutsche Bürgen (insbesondere mal wieder die ich überhaupt anspreche mit meinem Thread) haben die Hosen voll und hinter jeder Ecke könnte ja eine Gefahr ausgehen. Die jungen Leute haben anscheinend fast alle Angst. Ich rede hier von den schleimigen Typen, die nur "ey alter was geht ab, cool ey, man alter.... *bambam* und/oder die immer nur von *cooking* und *bitchgirl* labern". Den ganzen Tag gibt es für sie nichts Anderes als das Thema über "Frauen die sie mal wieder letzte Nacht gefxxxx haben" und "wie geil das wieder mal war":

Nächster Punkt: Warum werden in Deutschland keine Schuluniformen eingeführt. Dann BENEHMEN sich die Kiddies mal etwas besser.

Nächster Punkt (denn das gehört ebenso dazu): ELTERN! Eltern der "älteren Generation" sind soooooooo naiv! Sie wissen ja gerade mal wo "der Rechner angeht". Und mehr nicht. Sie wissen gar nicht, was Kiddies hinter der "verschlossenen Türe machen". Ok, gut. Wenn sie da näher nachforschen würden, würde es wohl eher zu einer Auseinanderfechtung mit Fäusten kommen als den Eltern lieb ist. Genau deswegen ist es denen "schon egal", warum sie ihren Kiddies nichts verbieten bzw. "keine Ahnung haben" was ihre Kiddies "zocken".

Nächster Punkt: Wir sind eine "Ist-nicht-mein-Problem-Gesellschaft". Das endet irgendwann in einem dritten Weltkrieg. Meine Meinung: hoffentlich. Dann gibt es wieder weniger von deren Sorte und ich bin so gerecht zu sagen, dass es mir dann AUCH egal ist, ob ich mit drauf gehe. Es lohnt sich und vielleicht kapieren die *Menschen* dann, dass es noch etwas anderes GLÜCKSELIGERES gibt als den ganzen DRECK VON KOSUM und MP3-Player oder Markenklamotten oder immer nur den Drang "cool zu sein".

Nächster Punkt: Alkohol, Tabbak. Mehr brauch ich nicht erwähnen. Da kann man sich die perfektesten Ideen über ein Verbot von solchem ROTZ ausdenken.

N. P.: Kriminelle müssten erschossen werden. China lässt diese Leute würdevoll sterben.

N. P.: Früher waren nicht so viele Ausländer hier aufmüpften. Ich halte nicht viel von Deutsch-Ausländer, weil die sich aufführen als gehörte ihnen das "Stück Land". Falschaussage. ...und die Blonden Tussis sind immer noch für jedermann zu haben und kein Freiwild für Üzdemir Hassan und Co.

..irgendwann sieht Staat&Gesellschaft es ein was ich geschrieben habe. So oder so. Spätestens dann, wenn die letzte Vereinigung von Menschen über dem Boden läuft und feststellt dass sie außer einer rausgekotzten Lunge und nem Stück Staub unter dem Boden nichts mehr haben. Nicht mal mehr einen "MP3-Player mit Gewaltverbrechenvideos.". Und dann müssen sie wieder von vorn anfangen und lernen die Dinge auf der Welt aus dem natürlichen Sinner heraus zu schätzen.

"Laber nicht" gibts nicht mehr und die restlichen Leute nach einem Krieg werden schon sehen, dass alles, was "dumm macht" nicht lange überleben wird.

Hoffentlich ist es bald so. Dann gibt es auch keine "KONSUM-WELT" mehr. Denn das ist so ziemlich PUNKT NUMMER EINS in dieser unwirklichen Welt.


----------



## Erynaur (30. November 2006)

tuneweb am 30.11.2006 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> N. P.: Kriminelle müssten erschossen werden. China lässt diese Leute würdevoll sterben.
> 
> N. P.: Früher waren nicht so viele Ausländer hier aufmüpften. Ich halte nicht viel von Deutsch-Ausländer, weil die sich aufführen als gehörte ihnen das "Stück Land". Falschaussage. ...und die Blonden Tussis sind immer noch für jedermann zu haben und kein Freiwild für Üzdemir Hassan und Co.
> 
> ...




Der letzte Teil deiner Meinung stimmt mich etwas nachdenklich....spiel in nächster Zeit bitte kein CS, ich mach mir Sorgen um Üzdemir


----------



## Hawkeye99 (30. November 2006)

tuneweb am 30.11.2006 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Schweinepriester am 30.11.2006 11:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In den meisten deiner Punkte gebe ich dir Recht.
Aber ich bin froh, dass es bei uns keine Todesstrafe gibt. Würdest du gerne entscheiden, wer leben darf und wer nicht? Und was ist, wenn man einen unschuldigen erwischt?? (oder war es mit dem erschiessen wie in China nur ironisch gemeint?).


----------



## redcrush (30. November 2006)

wie kompetent sind eigentlich jurnalisten,die solche artikel verfassen.dieser artikel trieft ja geradezu von unwissenheit,vorurteilen und halbwahrheien.schon im ersten dick gedruckten abschnitt fällt auf,hier war ein "experte" am werk...


----------



## ApuCalypso (30. November 2006)

Hier mal ein kurzer Artikel, der sich kritisch mit der gesellschaftlichen und medialen Reaktion auf den Amoklauf befasst:
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/24/24101/1.html


----------



## Noob4Live (30. November 2006)

Hawkeye99 am 30.11.2006 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> tuneweb am 30.11.2006 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmtz, dein Beitrag is echt der knüller...
Punkt Konsum... willst du auf mp3 player verzichten? willst du auf PC, Handy, Laptop, I-net, games, markenklamotten verzichten? das will ich mal miterleben.... mit deinem beitrag beschimpfst du dich doch selbst.... hast du dir überhaupt mal gedanken darüber gemacht?

hauptsache mit dabei sein...
ich will dich mal sehen wie du mit verrunzten klamotten in die schule gehst... es ist nicht das problem jedes einzelnen sondern der gesellschaft. 

Schuluniformen...
glaubst du, dass,  ein mensch der sie eh nicht mehr alle hat schuluniformen trägt dann nicht irgendwann mal so eine show abzieht? in der Freizeit laufen sie dann eh rum wie sie wollen. jedem das seine halt. aber eine uniform hilft da nicht weiter.

na bei den Eltern geb ich dir recht   

hm dritter weltkrieg... wer überlebt den überhaupt?  

ausländer... informier dich mal.... ausländer sind nicht krimineller als deutsche... du redest als wenn du hitlers sohn wärst


----------



## Lordi14 (30. November 2006)

So ein scheiß was die labern,könnte man ja genau sogut Krimmis verbieten und sagen, das einer jemanden umbringt weil er des in nem Krimmi gelesen hat und so toll fand.


----------



## Jimknopf15 (30. November 2006)

Noob4Live am 30.11.2006 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hawkeye99 am 30.11.2006 14:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man bist du oberflächlich. 
"OH ICH GEH NUR MIT MARKENKLAMOTTEN IN DIE SCHULE!"
werd erwachsen kiddie!
er hat vllt ne menge mist geschrieben (erschießungen, ausländer und so), im prinzip ist das thema der konsumgesellschaft, antriebslosigkeit und zukunftslosigkeit aber genau die punkte, die zu solchen handlungen führen. wurde der täter nicht gemobbt? warum? weil seine eltern kein geld hatten, er keine markenklamotten trug, er schlecht in der schule war, weil irgendwelche, durch ihre klamotten und musik  (ob hüpfhopf oder heavy metal - obwohl letzetere eher selten markenklamotten tragen) geblendeten, egomanen und überheblichen kiddies ihn "gedisst" (LOOL)
haben ?
in unserer gesellschaft wird individualismus großgeschrieben, aber tatsächlich gibts ihn gar nicht, jeder springt doch nur der neuesten mode hinterher.......

ps.: ich trage keine markenklamotten und schaffs trotzdem in die schule!

@topic: wahrscheinlich war die umfrage schon repräsentativ, die nächste frage ist doch, ob sich leute ohne jede kenntnis überhaupt ein urteil oder eine "eigene meinung" (2x LOOOOOOL) erlauben dürfen!


----------



## der18jaehrige (30. November 2006)

ALLES NOOBS 
Hättet ihr einmal hl2 durchegzockt doer mal 24h WoW gezockt dann wstet ihr was gamen bedeutet

(.....)


----------



## RiggerofRiV (1. Dezember 2006)

redcrush am 30.11.2006 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> wie kompetent sind eigentlich jurnalisten,die solche artikel verfassen.dieser artikel trieft ja geradezu von unwissenheit,vorurteilen und halbwahrheien.schon im ersten dick gedruckten abschnitt fällt auf,hier war ein "experte" am werk...



Leider konnte ich nach dem Lesen der Einleitung diesen populistischen Artikel nicht zu Ende lesen, da ich dann wahrscheinlich in die Tastatur gebissen hätte.

Die Art und Weise der Argumentation der Beführworter für ein Verbot ist genauso bezeichnend für unsere Gesellschaft wie unsere (der Gesellschaft) Oberflächlichkeit selbst. Das hier so einseitig diskutiert wird liegt doch grundlegend nur daran, das wir die Lobby der Spieler sind. Dies ist von außen betrachtet genauso einseitige "Berichterstattung" wie das von uns Angekreidete. Schlussendlich wird hier keine Lösung gefunden, da man sich zwischenparteilich mit dieser Thematik auseinandersetzen muss. Diskutieren lässt sich nur im Disput.

Um vielleicht dennoch hier eine wirkliche Diskussion anzuregen werfe ich einmal folgendes Gedankenspiel in die Runde:

Kann man nicht der Annahme folgen, das MMPORPGs wesentlich mehr zur Verfälschung des Gesellschaftsbildes beitragen könnten? Sie sind ein rechtsfreier Raum der die/eine existierende Gesellschaft zumindest in Teilen virtuell abbildet. Betrug, Mord, Diebstahl, Bestechung - um nur einige zu nennen, werden dort viel plastischer (ethisch/empirisch gesehen) dargestellt und/oder ermöglicht als in jedem noch so brutalem Shooter. In Anlehnung an die Argumentation der Medien und Politiker währe eine Sanktionierung dieser Sparte doch wesentlich naheliegender. Somit würde man wesentlich mehr virtuelle und damit potentielle Kapitalverbrechen unterbinden.


----------



## Tobi27 (1. Dezember 2006)

*Wo mir doch Killerspiele das Töten beibringen können:*

Krieg ich nen Führerschein weil ich Rennspiel X durchgespielt hab?

Ne Pilotenlizenz ? (Flight Simulator X)

Ne Trainerlizenz ? (Fußball Manager)

etc.


Fragt mal euch selbst oder Leute die ihr kennt, die im virtuellen und im realen Leben eine Waffe abgefeuert haben, Auto fahren, geflogen sind, usw. ob man vom Einen für's Andere lernen kann...


----------



## Accelerator (1. Dezember 2006)

Jimknopf15 am 30.11.2006 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> in unserer gesellschaft wird individualismus großgeschrieben, aber tatsächlich gibts ihn gar nicht, jeder springt doch nur der neuesten mode hinterher.......
> 
> ps.: ich trage keine markenklamotten und schaffs trotzdem in die schule!
> ...




Dem stimme ich zu.    
In unserer televisionären Supermarktgesellschaft sind echte Individualisten sehr selten. Die meisten schwenken ihr Fähnchen doch in die Richtung wo der allgemeine Medienwind gerade hinbläst. Interesse oder Motivation sich richtig zu informieren haben die wenigsten. Geile Diskussionskultur, sag ich nur. Über nix Bescheid wissen und überall mitreden wollen - kompetent selbstverständlich. Unsere Politiker machen es uns doch vor.   
Und dabei soll man dann cool bleiben !?


----------



## timjen (1. Dezember 2006)

Tobi27 am 01.12.2006 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> *
> 
> Krieg ich nen Führerschein weil ich Rennspiel X durchgespielt hab?
> 
> Fragt mal euch selbst oder Leute die ihr kennt, die im virtuellen und im realen Leben eine Waffe abgefeuert haben, Auto fahren, geflogen sind, usw. ob man vom Einen für's Andere lernen kann... *


*

Du bekommst natürlich keinen Führerschein, ABER - und auch wenn ich damit allein stehen sollte - ich denke schon, dass ich durch den "Konsum" von Autorennspielen (meine dabei NICHT Need4Speed mit Techno-Untermalung) mich im realen Straßenverkehr anders verhalte. Zum einen dadurch, dass ich meinen Bleifuß inzwischen (mit Mitte 20) nur noch virtuell auslebe und zum anderen denke ich, dass ich Dank diverser Stresssituationen in Simulationen auch anders in realen Gefahrensituationen handel.

Zum Thema Shooter bin ich mir inzwischen auch nicht mehr so sicher. Klar werden hier 99% aller Befragten mehr oder weniger regelmäßigen Spieler sagen, dass man, nur weil man Ego-Shooter spielt auch gleichzeitig ein schlechter Mensch sein muss und wild um sich schießt. Aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass ein kleiner (kranker) Teil eventuell durch das Spielen die Hemmschwelle verliert, den Abzug am Ende abzudrücken - man weiß ja aufgrund der Simulation genau, was passiert. Wie die Person aber überhaupt auf die Idee kam, sich brutal gegen andere zu verhalten bzw. sogar eine Waffe zu besorgen, ist jedoch meines Erachtens nach nicht auf "Killerspiele" zu reduzieren - hier spielen Erziehung, Beeinflussung von Dritten und anderer Medienkonsum eine wesentlich größere Rolle...*


----------



## Splinter-Cell-05 (1. Dezember 2006)

timjen am 01.12.2006 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Tobi27 am 01.12.2006 12:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


ich finde es sehr gut formuliert. Wenn ein Mensch schon vorher im Kopf nicht richtig tickt, glaube ich, dass Konsum von Computerspielen (egal wieviel Blut spritzt) diese "krankheit" teilweise unterstützt. ABER ein normaler gesunder Mensch, kann doch Realität von Computer unterscheiden. Wenn ich spiele, denke ich nicht, dass das irgendetwas mit der Realität zu tun hat. WARUM fragt sich niemand woher der Typ von Emsdetten seine Waffen herbekommen hat? ICH würde mich statt um ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" lieber darum kümmern, dass so jemand nicht so lecht an Waffen kommt. -.-*


----------



## Rumsti (1. Dezember 2006)

Ich dachte, dass "Killerspiele" nur in Deutschland ein Problem in den Augen so mancher Möchtegern-Politiker, Wissenschaftler, Psychologen darstellt, aber in der letzte Zeit schwappt so einiges auch zu uns nach Österreich herüber.
Eine Zeitschrift titelt in Bild-Manier: KILLER-GAMES & PRÜGEL-ORGIEN Kinder im Gewalt-Rausch ALARM: Warum unsere Kids immer brutaler werden. Auf dem Cover und auch dann beim Text ein ca. 10 jähriger in Kampfmontur und posiert mit Waffen. Natürlich fehlen dürfen dabei Screenshots von Spielen wie: Counterstrike, Return to castle Wolfenstein, Gears of War nicht. Selbstverständlich sind ein Haufen Pixelblut darauf zu sehen, ob nun ein Grafikprogramm und der Redakteur ein bischen nachgeholfen haben, sei dahingestellt.
Es ärgert mich viel mehr die Tatsache, dass immer auf die gleiche Weise Teile der Bevölkerung polarisiert werden. Desweiteren steht ja auch nicht dabei, dass es sich hierbei um "NICHT JUGENDFREIE" Spiele handelt, sondern es wird daruntergeschrieben, dass es die 10-jährigen spielen.
Ich weiß sehr wohl, dass, wenn man will, man alles bekommen kann, auch wenn man noch so jung ist, aber dabei sehe ich den Ball eher bei den Erziehungspersonen.
Ich habe mir schon meinen Teil dabei gedacht, wie ungenau und wie durchlässig somanche Eltern sind, wenn es um die Spiele ihrer Sprösslinge geht, als ich mit dem Sohn eines Arbeitskollegen und seinem Freund gesprochen habe. Diese spielen mit 16 Jahren  schon länger regelmäßig ihrer Altersgruppe nicht geeignete Spiele: z.B CS. Sein Vater hat dazu nur die Achseln gezuckt, es war ihm komplett egal (Was soll er denn machen, etc) - genau diese Gleichgültigkeit ist aber das Problem.
Wenn vielleicht einige jüngere Mitmenschen brutaler sind, so zählen diese doch zu einer traurigen Ausnahme. Man sollte sich vielmehr damit beschäftigen, ob nicht andere Gründe dafür vorliegen: Soziales Umfeld, Erziehung, Ausbildung, udgl.

Jedoch ist es den Entscheidungsträgern sowieso egal, wie jemand denkt, sie entscheiden über unser aller Köpfe hinweg, wie es immer der Fall ist.
Nur Fragen bleiben bei mir immer noch offen und werden sicher nie beantwortet werden:

Warum gibt es solche Gewaltakte, obwohl Listen indizierter Spiele erstellt wurden und bei anderen Ländern, bei denen es diese Listen nicht gibt keine derartigen Übergriffe?
Warum darf z.B. in den Nachrichten zu jeder Tageszeit über die REALEN Gräueltaten der Menschheit mit Bild und Ton berichtet werden?

Abschließend mochte ich hinzufügen, dass ich auch ab und zu Aktionspiele spiele und dennoch zwischen fiktiv und real unterscheiden kann. Es sollte jedem einzelnen über 18+  frei  stehen, seine Zeit, mit welchen Spielen auch immer, zu verbringen.


----------



## nUk3 (1. Dezember 2006)

ich wurde nicht befragt.....ergo: nicht representativ


----------



## dust2145 (1. Dezember 2006)

*Zum Thema:*
Also Killerspiele <<<---- das Unwort 2006 ^^

Ich würde es lieber wenn schon dann Löschspiele nennen. Denn getötet wird niemand nur ne 0 und ne1 ^^.
Ich zock die Games auch gern und hab auch kein Bock deswegen im Ausland zu bestellen ^^. Bei Typen die bei sowas ausrasten, da frag ich mich warum die frei rumlaufen^^. Schuld der Eltern bzw Jugendamt denn die sind für sowas verantwortlich. Steht da net ab 18 druff? LOL Das meisste was hier in Deutschland verkauft wird is doch eh gekürzt bis zur Lächerlichkeit (BspOF2)

In diesem Sinne..... ne Runde CS lol


----------



## WhiteGhost (1. Dezember 2006)

> ich finde es sehr gut formuliert. Wenn ein Mensch schon vorher im Kopf nicht richtig tickt, glaube ich, dass Konsum von Computerspielen (egal wieviel Blut spritzt) diese "krankheit" teilweise unterstützt. ABER ein normaler gesunder Mensch, kann doch Realität von Computer unterscheiden. Wenn ich spiele, denke ich nicht, dass das irgendetwas mit der Realität zu tun hat. WARUM fragt sich niemand woher der Typ von Emsdetten seine Waffen herbekommen hat? ICH würde mich statt um ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" lieber darum kümmern, dass so jemand nicht so lecht an Waffen kommt. -.-




Die Frage woher die Waffen sind wurde gestellt, dafür gibts ein extra "ebay"....

Für mich ist eher die Frage wie kommt man auf die Idee sich Waffen zu besorgen und dann auf leute zuschiessen.

So was würde mir nie in den Sinn kommen, kein Plan ob ich zu dumm oder zu schlau bin... aber meine Eltern, geschieden als ich 14 war (ist schon eine weile her) *aaahhhichbineinaltersack* haben mir ein bissel was auf den lebensweg mitgegeben. z. B. "Wenn man jemanden haut tut es dem weh, genauso wie wenn der dich haut! Das is net schön deshalb macht man es net."   Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass jemals bei einem streit meiner Eltern einer Handgreiflich geworden wäre. (Vorbild und so


Ich denke solche fundamentalen Dinge sind wichtig, wenn diese fehlen oder verdreht sind sinkt die Hemmschwelle beträchtig und man ist auf einem schlechten Weg. 

Respekt.

Respekt ist auch etwas das nicht fehlen darf. Ich habe z.B. vor älternen Menschen Respekt. Das haben denke ich auf meine Eltern mir vermittelt.
Ok Heute nicht mehr so viel wie mit 14. 
Kleines Beispiel, wir hatten hier einen Azubi,  ich habe mich mit einem Kollegen über einen Kunden unterhalten (82 Jahre jung), der greade ein neues Notebook bestellt hatte. Der Azubi kommt dazu und will wissen um wen es geht... sein Kommentar dazu in einer Lautstärke die es noch 3 Büros weiter hörbar machte  war "Was?!? der alte Sack, was will der damit..."

Das Tolle dabei war im 3. Büro arbeitet der Sohn des 82ers.... und das war den Azubi bekannt.


Es gibt ja den Spruch "erhatte ne schwere Kindheit" der genau so oft als Entschuldigung misbraucht wird, es ist nun mal einen Tatsache. Wer ausser die Eltern kann einem Kind gewisse Werte vermitteln?  Kindergarten oder Schule? Wie denn? Biss ein Kind dort rein kommt sind grundlegende Dinge schon Festgelegt.  Mal abgesehn das sich die Erzieher-  und Lehrer- (innen)
 sich um 30-40 oder noch mehr Kindern kümmern müssen. 

Wie soll ein Kind lernen sind anständig zuverhalten wenn zuhause bei einem Streit die Fäuste und nicht Worte fliegen? Oder die Eltern schon um 1500h besoffen sind?

Ich habe eine Schwester sie hat eine weile bei einem Kinder Hilfsorganisation gearbeitet.... nein nicht in Afrika, hier in good old Germany, 10 000 Einwohner Städtchen. 
Die härteste Geschichte die Sie mir mal erzählt hat war die:

Sie musste einen Hausbesuch bei einer Famile machen deren Kinder auffällig waren. Als sie die Tür auf machte und in die Wohnung kam blieb ihr die Luft weg. Das aroma dass  ihr engegen kann war ihr bekannt, kannte sie von ihrem zuhause auch... aber da beschränkte es sich nicht auf die Mülltonne im Keller. Im Wohnzimmer liefen 3 TVs ein ca. 6 Monate altes Baby lag auf einem Braunen teppich auf dem Sofa.... der Teppich war beim erwerb Blau. Auf dem Boden lag eine ca 5 cm dicke Schicht Tetrapacks. usw..

Auf die Fragen nach den warum und wieso und dem Hinweis auf Meldung beim Jungendamt was wohl mit den Entzug der Kinder enden würde wenn sie den zustand der Wohnung nicht verbessern würde kam die Antwort "Ja und mach ich halt neue."

In diesem sinne

CU

--

hmm.. Ich hab sie alle gespielt und tus noch.... also obacht! wenn man mich reizt 

Ach ja an die CSUler und alle Politiker mit dem C im Parteikürzel... es gibt da son Buch, da steht unter anderem ne kleine Geschichte drin. In der gehts um ne Frau, nen Mann, Feigenblätter, Obst (Apfel) und ne Schlange... Lest die euch mal wieder durch... bevor ihr mit viel populismus was vom Verboten redet.


----------



## mue2006 (2. Dezember 2006)

Ich verstehs nicht.
Warum sollen "Killerspiele" verboten werden? Nur weil wieder so ein total kranker assozialer Grufti Amok gelaufen ist?
Das ist doch echt krank. Wenn man mal überlegen würde wüsste man, dass die "Killerspiele" nur dafür verantwortlich sein, wenn diese in die Hände von Kindern geraten. Wenn sich die 12 Jährigen beim Supermarkt nebenan Far Cry, Call of Duty und Counterstrike auf einen Schlag kaufen dürfen, ohne überhaupt gefragt zu werden, wie alt sie denn sind. Da ist es natürlich kein Wunder das die FSK nichts bringt. Wenn die Händler sich dran halten würden hätten wir das Problem nicht. 
Warum interessiert sowas nicht?

Also ich schwöre (!) das wenn man in Deutschland solche "Killerspiele" verbietet, dann lade ich mir als erstes nen Torrent Client runter, lad mir sämtliche Spiele die in Deutschland verboten sind runter und verschenk die an deutschen Schulen.   

Egal, versuch mir doch mal zu verbieten Counter-Strike auf na Lan zu spielen!


----------



## Free-Dschi (2. Dezember 2006)

Wisst ihrs noch nicht? Wo sind die PCG News dazu?

http://4players.de/4players.php/dispnews/PC-CDROM/Aktuelle_News/60150.html

"Killerspiel"-Verbot ist abgeblasen


----------



## Musti11 (2. Dezember 2006)

Free-Dschi am 02.12.2006 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Wisst ihrs noch nicht? Wo sind die PCG News dazu?
> 
> http://4players.de/4players.php/dispnews/PC-CDROM/Aktuelle_News/60150.html
> 
> "Killerspiel"-Verbot ist abgeblasen



Dass auf unsere Kosten über so einen Schwachsinn diskutiert und verhandelt wird ist eigentlich schon schlimm genug.

Und diese Doppelmoral ist wiederlich. Ich will ja nicht abstreiten, dass Killerspiele in manchen Fällen vielleicht ein kleines Glied in einer langen Kette von Auslösern sind, die zu solchen Gewaltverbrechen führen.

Alkohol und Tabak auf der anderen Seite bringt dem Staat wiederum so viel Geld ein, dass man da schonmal nen Auge zudrücken kann und auf kosten unserer Jugend wirtschaftet. Schliesslich bringen sie sich ja nur selbst um...

Von einem Verbot dieser nachweislich tödlichen Drogen sieht man allerdings ab. Da traut man den Jugendlichen wiederum genug Verantwortungsbewustsein zu, dass sie sich schon selbst gegen solche Gefahren schützen können.

Aber von den Eltern zu erwarten, dass sie auf ihre Kinder aufpassen ist wiederum ne Zumutung oder wie?

Deutschland ist einfach nur krank


----------



## Pat1970 (2. Dezember 2006)

Na das passt ja mal wieder wie die Faust aufs Auge! Es gibt ein Problem in Deutschland ...  wie reagiert die Politik? Verbote müssen her!

Da machen es sich die Herren und Damen Politiker mal wieder ganz einfach. Da schieben wir doch die Verantwortung mal ganz von uns und fordern ein Verbot von Killerspielen (allein der Ausdruck "Killerspiele" läßt bei mir die Galle hochkommen)! 
Sorry, aber diesen Herren und Damen ist ja wohl jeglicher Sinn von Realität irgendwo in Ihren Vorstandsetagen und Zweit/Dritt und Viertjobs abhandengekommen... 
Gesunde Aufklärung über neue Medien? Mehr Geld für Bildung? Komplette Fehlanzeige in der Politik! Wie kann man da noch jemanden ernst nehmen! 
Alkohol ab 16 (ich erinnere an die Alcopopsdiskussion) - kräht kein Politikerhahn mehr nach... soviel zum Thema "die Politiker sorgen sich um uns"! 
Was wäre denn gewesen wenn man bei dem Attentäter massig Heavy Metal CDs gefunden hätte? Dann wär es wieder diese teufelsverherrlichende Musik gewesen.. Auch verbieten? Oder der entgegengesetzte Fall - man hätte ne Masse von Parteiprogrammen gefunden (und ich mein jetzt nicht rechte Propaganda)... müssten wir dann nicht auch unsere Parteien verbieten?

So langsam wird es einfach nur noch peinlich und absolut unrealistisch was unsere Politiker da so verbreiten!

Und zur Umfrage: 1007 Leute wurden gefragt! Naja - unter "repräsentativ" versteh ich was anderes... Daher kann ich dieser Umfrage auch nicht besonders viel Seriösität zusprechen!

Grüße
Pat1970


----------



## Pat1970 (2. Dezember 2006)

Tobi27 am 01.12.2006 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> *Wo mir doch Killerspiele das Töten beibringen können:*
> 
> Krieg ich nen Führerschein weil ich Rennspiel X durchgespielt hab?
> 
> ...



Übrigens hat kein Politiker nach dem 11. September ein Verbot von Flugsimulatoren gefordert! Und das wo nachweislich die Attentäter selbige benutzt haben... Would you like to know more? 

Gruß
Pat1970


----------



## AngelaMerkel (2. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin absolut dafür sogenannte killerspiele zu verbieten. Derartige dinge gehören einfach nicht in die hände von kindern und jugendlichen deshalb ist ein verbot die beste möglichkeit den zugang dazu zu beschränken. Wenn nur noch erwachsene in speziellen geschäften diese spiele erwerben können und noch härter gegen illegale downloads und tauschbörsen vorgegangen wird ist dieses problem bald aus der welt.


----------



## Lethliel (2. Dezember 2006)

AngelaMerkel am 02.12.2006 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin absolut dafür sogenannte killerspiele zu verbieten. Derartige dinge gehören einfach nicht in die hände von kindern und jugendlichen deshalb ist ein verbot die beste möglichkeit den zugang dazu zu beschränken. Wenn nur noch erwachsene in speziellen geschäften diese spiele erwerben können und noch härter gegen illegale downloads und tauschbörsen vorgegangen wird ist dieses problem bald aus der welt.



Dass "Killerspiele" (dieses Wort alleine ist lächerlich) nicht in die Hände 
von Kindern gehören sieht hier glaub ich keiner anders. Es ist bloss die 
Frage, wann das Kind sein aufhört und das Jugendlich sein anfängt. 

Jugendliche sollten mit dieser Verantwortung kein Problem haben. Wenn 
es die Gesellschaft mittlerweile akzeptiert, dass Jugendliche in recht frühen 
Alter erste Erfahrungen in gewissen zwischenmenschlichen "Aktionen" sammeln
dann sind "Killerspiele" dem geistigen Zustand eines Jugendlichen schon 
zu zutrauen. 

Wie einer meiner Vorschreiber es schon angesprochen hat bekommt man auch 
keinen Führerschein, wenn man das Rennspiel XY gespielt hat. Ich habe auch 
noch keinen gesehen, der nach einer Partie World of Warcraft, mit einer
Barbarenaxt durch die Gegend rennt. 

Der Sündenbock "Killerspiele" soll vielmehr über die Versäumnisse der 
Regierung in Sachen Familienpolitik, Prävention (und das nicht mit Verboten)
und Bildung hinwegtäuschen. 

Anstatt dass die Regierung zugibt hier den Zug verpasst zu haben und einfach zu spät auf diese Thematik (die es ja nicht erst seit gestern gibt) einzugehen, werden nun fadenscheinige "Hau-Ruck-Aktionen" aus dem Boden gestampft um die Masse zu beruhigen. 

Dass die Gewaltbereitschaft der Jugend steigt ist natürlich alarmierend und 
die Ursachen sollte die Regierung bei sich selber suchen: 

- Arbeitslosigkeit
- schlechte Bildungspolitik
- gescheiterte Intergrationpolitik
- menschenverachtendes Sozialsystem 
- inkompetente Staatsgewalt und Rechtssprechung 

Davon werden Jugendliche aggresiv, nicht aber von Spielen. 

That´s it. Nun hasst mich. 

und wenn jemand Rechtschreibfehler oder Grammatikfehler findet: Nach 
der 3. Änderung der Rechtschreibreform blick ich selber nicht mehr durch 

Grüße 
Leth


----------



## Musti11 (4. Dezember 2006)

AngelaMerkel am 02.12.2006 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin absolut dafür sogenannte killerspiele zu verbieten. Derartige dinge gehören einfach nicht in die hände von kindern und jugendlichen deshalb ist ein verbot die beste möglichkeit den zugang dazu zu beschränken. Wenn nur noch erwachsene in speziellen geschäften diese spiele erwerben können und noch härter gegen illegale downloads und tauschbörsen vorgegangen wird ist dieses problem bald aus der welt.



Jo, Deine Welt endet da wo Deutschland aufhört. 

Man sollte das Recht auf freie Meinungsäusserung von einem Intelligenztest abhängig machen und Leuten wie Dir in der Konsequenz das Reden verbieten.

Das wäre ein sinnvolles Verbot und einige Probleme wären aus der Welt.


----------



## ArBee (4. Dezember 2006)

AngelaMerkel am 02.12.2006 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin absolut dafür sogenannte killerspiele zu verbieten. Derartige dinge gehören einfach nicht in die hände von kindern und jugendlichen deshalb ist ein verbot die beste möglichkeit den zugang dazu zu beschränken. Wenn nur noch erwachsene in speziellen geschäften diese spiele erwerben können und noch härter gegen illegale downloads und tauschbörsen vorgegangen wird ist dieses problem bald aus der welt.



Na klar, bin ich dafür!    Warum nicht gleich Super Mario verbieten, das könnte Kinder dazu bringen auf Schildkröten rumzuspringen.......

Die ganzen Politiker, die noch nie selbst "Killerspiele" (tolles Wort, ich weiß  )
gespielt haben, sollen mal lieber ganz still sein. Wer solche Spiele nur immer im Fernsehn sieht, unter dem Titel Killerspiele, der soll schweigen.


----------



## ExeCuter (7. Dezember 2006)

Lethliel am 02.12.2006 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die Gewaltbereitschaft der Jugend steigt ist natürlich alarmierend und
> die Ursachen sollte die Regierung bei sich selber suchen:
> 
> - Arbeitslosigkeit
> ...



  2 Daumen dafür! Die gescheiterte Integrationspolitik ist so oder so ein großer  Faktor, der leider stark mitschwingt. Durch die Agressivität mancher "nicht-Inländer" Gruppen läßt viele andere Mitmenschen in deren Umgebung mitschwingen. Dies soll jedoch keine rassistische Äußerung sein. Es soll ein Fingerzeig auf die Fehlpolitik der damaligen und heutigen Demokraten sein. Ein kleiner Ausschnitt der gescheiterten Multi Kulti Gesellschaft : Damit fang es an, 1961 wurden türkische Arbeiter nach Deutschland geholt, die mit dem Ziel hergekommen sind, wenige Jahre im "Nachkriegsdeutschland" zu arbeiten, um mit ein wenig Wohlstand nach hause zurückzukehren. 1973 wurde dies gestoppt, doch die Leute, die sich inzwischen etwas aufgebaut haben, wollten nicht mehr gehen (Fehler 1) . Das wäre nicht schlimm, doch es durften weiterhin die Familien "nachrücken" (2. Fehler). 
Viele Politiker waren zu verträumt in ihrer Vorstellung dieser Multi Kulti gesellschaft, meinten, dass spätestens bei der 3. Generation der "Nicht-Inländer "(Ja, ich mag das Wort^^) die Herkunft nicht mehr auffallen würde (3. Fehler). Sie würden perfekt Deutsch sprechen, sich einbringen können etc., doch wie man heutzutage merkt, ist dies nicht eingetreten.

Die heutigen Problematiken sieht man, wenn man aus dem eigenen Fenster schaut.
- Ghettobildung
- Agressive Gruppenbildungen
- perversierte Sprache
- "Kalt"


Also, liebe Politiker, stürzt euch nicht auf Themen, die ihr nicht nachvollziehen könnt. Denn niemand kann das Denken eines psychisch gestörten Menschen
nachvollziehen, und dann noch Gründe für dieses Verhalten zu finden und sich daran festzubeißen.

Arbeitet an vergangenen Fehlern, die zwar nicht von euch gemacht wurden, aber die wir alle zusammen gerade Ausbaden. Kümmert euch wenigstens um Schadensbegrenzung, und verursacht nicht noch mehr Schaden (<- Verbote = keine Lösung).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
ein "Killerspiel" Spieler, der zwar ein wenig verklatscht ist, aber noch einen Blick für die Welt hat.

P.S.: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf diese gerne behalten^^


----------

